# Yorkshire Moors



## Deleted member 87438 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello everyone.
I have recently drove to Keld on the Yorkshire Moors and noticed lots of good spots to spend a night. Just wondering is this frowned upon and what is the likelihood of a ranger or police moving me on. I would be alone and discreet in a VW T5 but would like to have a few beers before bed. Obviously this could pose a problem if asked to move. New to the wild camping scene so any advice welcomed.


----------



## Markd (Sep 22, 2020)

Arrive late leave early taking everything with you is the spirit of wild camping.


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 22, 2020)

I think I have read that there are rules prohibiting wildcamping in National Parks . Having said that have got away with it a few times taking precautions as Markd has said. I guess it depends if anyone is around to enforce them or if you upset the locals with your parking .


----------



## Deleted member 87438 (Sep 22, 2020)

It goes without saying I would be leaving no trace of me being there. Was hoping to park somewhere and walk for the day so that might raise attention as it’s not arriving late. The leaving early I can definitely do. Anyone spent a night on the moors recently and if so how was it?


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 22, 2020)

Reiko38 said:


> It goes without saying I would be leaving no trace of me being there. Was hoping to park somewhere and walk for the day so that might raise attention as it’s not arriving late. The leaving early I can definitely do. Anyone spent a night on the moors recently and if so how was it?


Yorkshire is Huge and has lots of different Moorland  North Yorkshire moors, Haworth moors, Baildon moors just to name a few so let us know a rough area and someone may be able to help. 
Just re read mist the Keld bit soz


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 22, 2020)

We've wilded up that area many times without issue... 
Had many friendly encounters with local farmers etc (we tend to avoid populated spots like the plague) 
Even gave a friendly husband and wife farmer couple on a quad bike one new years eve a cheeky snifter of Port as they checked their sheep last thing.... 

However I'd be cautious at the moment with the way things are going covid wise... 

I'd not personally be expecting a dead friendly welcome as a outsider in some of the small communities around and about.


----------



## Deleted member 87438 (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Just looking for a night or two of solitude from the family but not wanting to get into trouble or upset anyone.


----------



## Harryw (Sep 22, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> We've wilded up that area many times without issue...
> Had many friendly encounters with local farmers etc (we tend to avoid populated spots like the plague)
> Even gave a friendly husband and wife farmer couple on a quad bike one new years eve a cheeky snifter of Port as they checked their sheep last thing....
> 
> ...


That wasn’t Clive and Amanda of “Yorkshire Shepardess” Fame was it, they’re near Keld.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 22, 2020)

Reiko38 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. Just looking for a night or two of solitude from the family but not wanting to get into trouble or upset anyone.



There's a lovely spot over butter tubs pass in Muker called Usha gap. 



			Usha Gap Caravans & Camping > Home
		


We usually pitch next to the stream... 

Maybe worth a looksy if you get stuck ?


----------



## Markd (Sep 23, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> I think I have read that there are rules prohibiting wildcamping in National Parks . Having said that have got away with it a few times taking precautions as Markd has said. I guess it depends if anyone is around to enforce them or if you upset the locals with your parking .


Lake District NP banned WC on land in their area this summer - they tried to claim laybyes were included and asked police to move people on.
Not sure just what happened but they have no jurisdiction over public highways and were being very heavy handed over land they didn't own.
I haven't heard about other areas.


----------



## barryd (Sep 23, 2020)

Keld and up on the higher moors if you are off the road I reckon you will be fine (for now).  These are vast open spaces.  They are on my doorstep and we spent most of the summer riding around the dales on our scooter. After 20 years living here I am still discovering new roads.  The other week we were on a long trip over that way on the bike and as you ride from Keld via Birkdale towards Kirby Stephen we saw what I can only describe as a perfect wild spot.  The land drops down here about 1500ft and the views across to Cumbria are breathtaking.  There was a rough car parking area off to the right above the road and a motorhome in it. I remember thinking that is just about the best wild spot I have seen in years.  I got back and tried to find it on here and google maps but I couldnt find it.

I live in the lower Dales between Barnard Castle and Richmond and there was a fair bit of animosity towards visitors in motorhomes but mainly yobbos wrecking the place when we first got let of the leash.  I reckon you will be ok high up in that part of the world though now.  Things may change in the not too distant future though.  There is always Tan Hill. I think they charge a small fee though. Goes to charity I believe.


----------

